# Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker



## Chemenu (12. Juli 2007)

*Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*

Ich hätt da mal ne grundlegende Frage.
Normalerweise schließt man ja nen Lautsprecher über Plus und Minus an, also z.B. Links-Plus und Links-Minus.
Was wenn ich nun zwei mal Plus an nen Lautsprecher klemme, also Links-Plus und Rechts-Plus?

Kann das Ding davon kaputt gehn oder kommt einfach kein Ton raus?

Links-Plus und Rechts-Minus is ja soweit kein Problem...


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*

Da Lautsprecher afaik aus Spannungsveraenderungen Toene erzeugen, duerfte bei deiner Aktion der Lautsprecher stumm bleiben, da das Potenzial bei 0(V) liegt.
Oder verstehe ich deine Aktion falsch


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 12.07.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Lautsprecher afaik aus Spannungsveraenderungen Toene erzeugen, duerfte bei deiner Aktion der Lautsprecher stumm bleiben, da das Potenzial bei 0(V) liegt.
> Oder verstehe ich deine Aktion falsch




Ich hab zwei Kanäle, Links und Rechts.
Ich will nun einen Lautsprecher, der nicht genügend Leistung bekommt, an den beiden Pluspolen anschließen. 

Moment, ich teste mal kurz auf eigene Gefahr und berichte dann... hoffentlich... wenn die Bude hier dann noch steht...


----------



## bsekranker (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				Chemenu am 12.07.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nun einen Lautsprecher, der nicht genügend Leistung bekommt, an den beiden Pluspolen anschließen.


Ach, und du meinst aus den Plus-Polen kommt mehr Leistung als aus den Minus-Polen? 


Dir ist der Begriff "Stromkreislauf" schon bekannt, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 12.07.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Lautsprecher afaik aus Spannungsveraenderungen Toene erzeugen, duerfte bei deiner Aktion der Lautsprecher stumm bleiben, da das Potenzial bei 0(V) liegt.
> Oder verstehe ich deine Aktion falsch



das gilt wohl nur solange wie man mono hört, sonst dürfte die spannung auf rechts + und links + wohl durchaus unterschiedlich sein 

da boxen es afaik übel nehmen können, wenn man +&- vertauscht, könnte das langfristig auch zu schäden führen. (es sei denn, es ist sichergestellt, dass z.b. links immer mehr spannung ist.)


----------



## bsekranker (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> da boxen es afaik übel nehmen können, wenn man +&- vertauscht, könnte das langfristig auch zu schäden führen. (es sei denn, es ist sichergestellt, dass z.b. links immer mehr spannung ist.)


Ich bezweifle, dass da überhaupt irgendwas passiert, schließlich kommt ja kein Elektronenfluss zustande.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				bsekranker am 12.07.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 12.07.2007 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! 

Ne, schmarrn... ich weiß auch ned... hab hier eine sehr kranke, improvisierte Lautsprecher-Konstellation... bei mir hängen nun 5 Lautsprecher an 2 Kanälen... zeigen darf ich das keinem... 

Ich sach euch nu mal was passiert is:

Also:
Lautsprecher an Rechts-Plus und Links-Minus is kein Problem, genau dasselbe als ob er an Rechts-Plus und Rechts-Minus angeschlossen wär.

Lautsprecher an Rechts-Plus und Links-Plus fuinktioniert! 
Allerdings ist er dann etwas leiser.

Lautsprecher an Rechts-Minus und Links-Minus funktioniert nicht. Das hatte ich aber auch irgendwie erwartet...

Fazit:
Der Lautsprecher funktioniert immer nur an dem Kanal, an dem er an Plus angeschlossen ist. Deshalb funktionierte meine Brücken-Schaltung auch nicht Stereo, sondern nur Mono. Nu hab ich ihn wieder an Rechts-Plus und Rechts-Minus angeschlossen. 

Hm... ich brauch unbedingt mal nen richtigen Receiver... 

THX guys!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*

spielt das überhaupt eine rolle, ob man plus vom vertsärker auch mit plus der box, und minus vom verstärker auch mit minus der box verbindet...? ich hab hier seit jahren boxenkabel, an denen man gar nicht erkennen kann, welchen anschluss man da grad in der hand hat, weil beide kabel-stränge gleichfarbig sind... und das ist kein billiges kabel...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				Chemenu am 12.07.2007 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> Lautsprecher an Rechts-Plus und Links-Minus is kein Problem, genau dasselbe als ob er an Rechts-Plus und Rechts-Minus angeschlossen wär.
> 
> Lautsprecher an Rechts-Plus und Links-Plus fuinktioniert!
> ...


  äh.... EIN lautsprecher kommt normalerweise immern entweder an Links plus und minus, oder rechts plus und minus.

aber EIN lautsprecher sowohl links als auch rechts, oder gar zwei mal plus oder zweimal minus, das ist auf jeden fall verkehrt. 

da würdest du entweder gar keinen stromkrieslauf bekommen oder aber minus für den sound, der eigentlich für rechts ist, und plus für den, der für links gedacht ist...


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Anschluss von Lautsprechern an Verstärker*



			
				Herbboy am 12.07.2007 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> spielt das überhaupt eine rolle, ob man plus vom vertsärker auch mit plus der box, und minus vom verstärker auch mit minus der box verbindet...? ich hab hier seit jahren boxenkabel, an denen man gar nicht erkennen kann, welchen anschluss man da grad in der hand hat, weil beide kabel-stränge gleichfarbig sind... und das ist kein billiges kabel...



Hmm... gute Frage... ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob bei mir immer Plus auf Plus geht. Die Kabel der Boxen haben an einem Kanal immer ne Kennzeichnung... die hab ich immer an Plus der Anlage angeschlossen...  :-o 

Aber ob das nun wirklich nen Unerschied macht weiß ich auch nicht...



			
				Herbboy am 12.07.2007 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> aber EIN lautsprecher sowohl links als auch rechts, das ist auf jeden fall verkehrt.



Bei Car-Hifi ist das aber ein gängiges Prinzip... hatte meinen Subwoofer auch gebrückt am Verstärker angeschlossen (also L+ R-) weil der Verstärker so mehr Leistung hergibt.


----------

